# ZEX Kit 55 shot



## Guest (Nov 15, 2002)

I can get a hold of a Zex 55 shot for about 300 bucks from a friend? anyone hear anything good about these kits? I've heard they are the best because of the "safe box" or something they have on them that controls the amount of nitrous sprayed....anyone have any advice and I shouldn't have any problems putting this on a stock SR20?


----------



## snkee200sx (Aug 22, 2002)

i have a couple of friends that use ZEX and they've been using it for over a year and they haven't had any problems. one thing you need to get some ZEX spark plugs..... just don't get crazy with it. if you used it right you won't have any problems. oh and another thing don't forget to clean the plugs after some time.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2002)

i have the zex kit aswell and i like it 300$ is a great price!


----------



## baldylox (Jul 12, 2002)

dont get the zex plugs...they melt easy..I melted 6 in my buddies car the day we installed them..get some ngk's. I have them and almost anyone who uses lots of n2o uses them too....check the other nissan places like sentra.net.....


----------

